# where to hook a stingray?



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

Title says it all. Hate stingrays, but they are probably one of the best baits for good size sharks. Where do you guys hook them? On the bottom or balloon float? when balloon fishing how deep do you like to place your baits?


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't know about balloon fishing, but on a 12" size ray we normally just cut the wings into chunks and hook them like normal bait, some people do a double hook rig where they put a poker through the top and run the leader through so the hooks stand up on the top, but the best we have found is just cut the wings...hope this helps some...


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know of anyone else but I hook a leader thru each wing cutting only very little of the wing for scent. I attach each cable (3/32) to a long line clip for easy removal and replacing new bait. Hook barb up no tape for me.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*cable ties*

Small cable ties are handy for holding multiple leaders together.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Depends on the size of the bait and what size shark you want to catch. If your useing a 5# 35#+ Ray with multiple hooks I use a bait needle. I try to make them spread out evenly and the hooks don't get too much meat in the curve so the shark can set the hooks himself or with a little help from the boat or by trying to setting it yourself from shore or a kayak. If you have a lot of line out tighten the drag until you feel the shark. This may take awhile, be patient. On single hook rigs I will take a piece of a large ray and cut it triangular strips about as deep as the sharks mouth is that I am targeting for a single bite. On balloons I will figure the depth and try to keep it in the upper 1/3 of the water collum. If it's deep water put it where the fish are! For the most part 5'-6' is deep enough if shore fishing or from a kayak. I hope this helps you some. If it caused you more confusion sorry just tried to help ya out some!
Ron


----------

